# Shelf Over Bed



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

My friends, Camping Crazy, who just bought the 21 made me so jealous over the shelf over the bed that I got one myself.








I called the dealership, they had me one shipped. It is an absolute must for anyone who doesn't have it. We really used it a lot on it's first trip: books/dvd/key's/change/remotes/etc.
Those shelve's are hollow, that's why it's light. I mounted it to the back wall with simple picture hanging strips. Then screwed the top into the ceiling with one screw. It wasn't hard, it looks factory and it's an EXTREMELY useful mod/addon.
I was concerned that the light over the bed would not show enough light to read by (remember the back/belly reader debate?







). But it's perfect.
Sorry for the fuzzy picture, but you get the jest of it.
Mark


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thats a really nice shelf. Can you give me the contact information for the place you ordered it from?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campntn,

Nice mod there.







Ought to work out well for you. My 06 26RKS has a shelf over the headboard already. sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Mark
I better not let DW see that or you know will happen









Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

larrylisa7176 said:


> Can you give me the contact information for the place you ordered it from?
> [snapback]64790[/snapback]​


Actually, I just called the dealership where I bought the camper. Prob the next qestion would be price. That's just something you'll need to work out between you and him/her.








But, it's worth every penny.
Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Looks like a must!------Just need the dealer info....no outback dealers close by. I'll just get them to rder it and mail it--------------


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Can you tell us what you think our price for this would be??


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job Mark.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod Mark!









Hopefully the price is not much over about $25.00, or it would be just as easy to build from scratch. It does not look like there is much to it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mark

nice job








your right, it does look stock. we were fortunate, our 28bhs has one over the bed. it has a light under it also.

darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

hey...what good is a library with no books on the shelf???


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice mod







I agree a shelf above the bed is a great addition to the Outback.

Thor


----------

